# Our GSD foster earned his CGC today!



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Our foster, Eli, has been with us for 4.5 months. He was around 1 yo when he came to us, untrained, and had already been adopted/returned twice. He went through two adoptive homes, a board and train facility, and another foster home in 4 months. He was 75 lbs of sheer energy, and had no idea that jumping on people with full force was not considered as a "friendly" behavior. 

After 4.5 months, he just earned his CGC today  

We did not train for the CGC. Hubby and I had never done it before. We've just been working on his basic mannerism to make him a more adoptable. 

We brought Eli to the CGC evaluator to see if we can maybe take some OB classes from her. After we got there (the lady owns a boarding facility), the lady interacted with Eli a bit, had us do a few commands with him, and actually told us that we could try for it today 

So we gave it a shot, and Eli passed! :happyboogie: 

The primary reason that we wanted a CGC on him was just to show that he is very adoptable and despite pass failure with the other two families, he can make a great pet for the right adopter 

More than 95% of his training is done with motivations only. We wanted him to build a bond with us in a stable environment with minimal stress, so we did not give him any corrections for the first 3.5 months. We are so happy with the outcome. We are proud foster parents


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations on the CGC and I hope he gets adopted soon.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Well done! What a testament to what understanding, bonding and training can achieve.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Awwww how wonderful!! I am proud of you guys!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Eli.That should really help him find a home


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Big congrats!!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It was definitely a pleasant surprise for us  

Eli is very special to us, he is smart, has a big personality, and is very sweet once he is attached to his person. We surely hope he finds a great home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congrats on the CGC. He sounds like a nice dog.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

CONGRATS! What a beautiful story


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------

